# What's a song that you can always listen to and not get tired of?



## MnM24 (May 17, 2014)

What's a song that you can always listen to and not get tired of?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Fangule (May 17, 2014)

Peter Framton: Feel like we do.


----------



## GroErr (May 17, 2014)

Wow, I have a few years on me so I can think of a few, depends on my mood, some of my favourites:
Pink Floyd - Welcome to the machine & Shine on you crazy diamond
Doors - Soul Kitchen
Santana & Eric Clapton - The Calling - unbelievable guitar licks if you're into guitar
Pearl Jam - Just Breathe
Everlast - I Get By
Bill Withers - Use Me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2014)




----------



## MnM24 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 18, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (May 19, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 20, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (May 20, 2014)

He sounds good live. I've always like musicians/bands that sound close to the original recordings.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 20, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


>


Good recording.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## RM2151 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (Jun 17, 2014)

Santana & Everlast 'Put Your Lights On' is one of many I never get tired of. x


----------



## vro (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Happygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Anything by the Bee Gees I am going to get bombed for this answer but I love them


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (Jun 18, 2014)

vro said:


>


This is nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BWG707 (Jun 18, 2014)

vro said:


>


Must be from V-town?


----------



## Taviddude (Jun 18, 2014)

Zeppelin- No Quarter- Live.


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 26, 2014)

Zepplin and Pink Floyd Oh those whee the days!!!!


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 26, 2014)

Bad Company is kick ass


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2014)

"Let's get together before we get much older"...........


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

KLITE said:


>


 Can't go wrong with the Beatles


----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Too many to list but here are a few.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jul 10, 2014)

Anything by the "Rolling Stones"
"REO Speedwagon" Keep on Rollin'
Early "Cars"
Anything by "John Hiatt"
Anything by "Keb' Mo" with a hash buzz.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jul 14, 2014)

And this one.... not everybody's cup of tea but i'll post it anyway. Greatest guitar player alive.






EDIT: The last link doesn't seem to be working properly, please start the video at 31:58min and after the first song skip to 1:28:23


----------



## TheMystified420 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Pretty much any Grateful Dead tune...Over 2200+ shows, and they never played a song the same twice.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Sep 8, 2014)

There are a bunch


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## perspextoe (Oct 7, 2014)

Never get tired of this track


----------



## perspextoe (Oct 7, 2014)

I will not remained seated for this either… *bouncing around now*


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## ODanksta (Oct 10, 2014)

JK...


----------



## ODanksta (Oct 10, 2014)

Lol, just kidding about darude. But mine would be Nine Inch Nails-leaving hope. This will be played at my funeral.


----------



## moving_shadow (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been trying to kill the Joy Division albums and the first album by Interpol for the past 10 years.

I listen to it from start to finish and I've yet to grow tired of the experience.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## bellcore (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## cdd10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Strobe by deadmau5


----------



## Xxpandocommando (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday To Me


----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## bellcore (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 20, 2015)

cdd10 said:


> Strobe by deadmau5



Hahah I came here to post that.

The beginning puts me through a while range of emotions, I have the whole thing memorized. I him/whistle it to myself often... 

This song rocks but not everybody can appreciate it.

deadmau5 - Strobe:


----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Feb 20, 2015)

The solo in this song is among my favorites of any song.... His tone goes to shit sometimes, and he's a bit sloppy, but his musical ideas were fucking amazing.....

Why he chose the notes he did blows my mind.... to me, it's perfect.


----------



## Wavels (Feb 21, 2015)

Ceepea said:


> The solo in this song is among my favorites of any song.... His tone goes to shit sometimes, and he's a bit sloppy, but his musical ideas were fucking amazing.....
> 
> Why he chose the notes he did blows my mind.... to me, it's perfect.


Yes, I really enjoy Miles as well.


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Choo (Mar 21, 2015)

Be Bop Deluxe was way ahead of it's time. Formed in 1972, they had one hit here in states in 1976 with a song called "Ships in the NIght". Bill Nelson, the founder, singer songwriter guitarist is still productive to this day. Though not mainstream, Be Bop captured my fascination because it was different. A friend of mine and I were presented with some comp tickets to a Be Bop concert during their "LIve in the Air Age" tour and we were blown away.This song off Drastic Plastic is just one of many Be Bop songs I never tire of.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Mar 21, 2015)

Brother IZ
Hawaiian Reggae
Does a cover of the song OverThe Rainbow .


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## dbkick (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## dbkick (Mar 23, 2015)

Mindmelted said:


>


And this. Same singer as Cult.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Ladysogreen (Mar 26, 2015)




----------

